# Legislation Alert - Disorderly Arrests at Schools



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Just found out about a proposed Mass law that has already passed the House side and is now on to the Senate. It would prohibit police from charging students at schools or school related events for Disorderly related crimes. I don't have to explain what a fiasco this will cause if it passes. A link to the bill is below. Please call or write your legislators, especially those who have a local Senator who is on the Senate Ethics and Rules Committee. Members can be found by linking from the bill.

https://malegislature.gov/Bills/188/House/H4132

summary: "that an elementary or secondary school student shall not be charged, adjudicated, or convicted for alleged violation of this provision due to conduct within school buildings or grounds or in the course of school-related events."


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Disturbing a school assembly? Still good?


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Kilvinsky said:


> Disturbing a school assembly? Still good?


 Charging "Disturbing a school assembly" is one of the sections specifically prohibited by the proposed bill.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ah HA HA HA HA HA HA..............Must protect little Jane and Johnny from the big bad police! Talk about another way for the kids to learn to take no responsibility......Love this State "legislature" What next? They have the police apologize at assemblies for abusing the kids?


----------



## k12kop (May 24, 2005)

Theoretically kids under 12 can't be cuffed and stuffed anyhow. If Jr wants to act up that bad maybe hit him up with a sec. 12 and get him out of your hair for a few days at least.


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

Officer: Stop causing a disturbance

Johnny: GFY!

Officer: You're under arrest for interfering with a police officer. 

Amen


----------

